# Trident Spares



## ESH (4/11/14)

Does anyone know where I can get spares for my trident (clone), specifically post caps.
While trying to build a duel coil a micro black hole appeared and swallowed one of mine .


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

There's 3 right, which ones do you need? I might have some extra


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Do you have any spares of the actual post? My one broke off

Yes there are three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> There's 3 right, which ones do you need? I might have some extra








something like the top 3?
if so,i would kill for 1,if there are any spare left over.i seem to have discovered the exact black hole,in the exact way.
just checked your for sale thread hoping i could bundle it with the nemi magnets...but alas.too late


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Are all of you missing parts? 
This is what I have, middle post broke as you can see.


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

My one post is also broken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

@Riaz which one? If it's a side post, can they screw out?


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Riaz which one? If it's a side post, can they screw out?


They cannot screw out but with a pliers and a little force it will come out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

So it's a side one that you need? I'm not doing anything with this base


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

@ESH what do you need and how many? And you @Necris? @Riaz if you would be able to make it work if I send you the base, let me know. I have no idea how shipping would work for these crazy small items though.


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @ESH what do you need and how many? And you @Necris? @Riaz if you would be able to make it work if I send you the base, let me know. I have no idea how shipping would work for these crazy small items though.


Lol

Yeah shipping could be a b***h

I just need one post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

@Riaz well you can have the base seeing as I have no use for it now, and with a missing post I think I'll have even less  

I live in Pta but take the train to Rosebank for work


----------



## ESH (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @ESH what do you need and how many? And you @Necris? @Riaz if you would be able to make it work if I send you the base, let me know. I have no idea how shipping would work for these crazy small items though.


Hi Snape of Vape, yes its just the one post cap that I need, my one true love gave , "well pre-gave", me the trident for my birthday last Friday and as we know these "little black holes of small things disparaging" can be quite a . I would truly appreciate a post cap if you could spare one.


----------



## Necris (4/11/14)

@Snape of Vape 
basically just need the one screw.little silly to ship the single part via courier..sapo,thanks again.
Im sure i will be in JHB soon enough again if it is still around


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Will chat to you guys tomorrow but it seems like I can help all 3 out luckily


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Riaz well you can have the base seeing as I have no use for it now, and with a missing post I think I'll have even less
> 
> I live in Pta but take the train to Rosebank for work


I'm down in Cape Town 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

@Riaz Seems like both you and @Necris are far away. Perhaps post it to one of you and then sort it out?


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

Ok met up with @ESH and gave him the one post cap. Now to figure out what to do for you other two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ESH (5/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok met up with @ESH and gave him the one post cap. Now to figure out what to do for you other two...


Major thanks and adulation to Snape of Vape, thank you so much for the post cap. it fits perfectly, now I can attempt a duel coil build.
Master you are a king amongst men.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (6/11/14)

Not sure if this is in the who has stock thread but I think I have a few of those post cap things. If you guys still need I can check for you tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Not sure if this is in the who has stock thread but I think I have a few of those post cap things. If you guys still need I can check for you tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance u have spare posts laying around as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (6/11/14)

Will take a look at what we've got tomorrow and let you guys know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (9/11/14)

i have a trident than im not using.... i can sell it if someone wants it.......hit me a private msg if you are interested


----------

